# Expo Pictures



## Mrs I (May 3, 2008)

Ok so i was a little hung over and only took 3 pictures, but oh well...

Next year I am coming over and I am not going to drink the night before.... 

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Mrs I (May 3, 2008)

Anyone else feel free to add pictures..

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## dintony (May 3, 2008)

Cool thanks Mrs I...

The outdoor encosures are great! 

What did they have in them?


----------



## Mrs I (May 3, 2008)

Everytthing

Boyds, Loads of Different Snakes, my sister thought it would be funny to let one out until i told her it was a ven... lol....


----------



## dunmovin (May 3, 2008)

*Castle Hill Expo*

I got a few crappy photos on my crappy little camera lol . The expo was great , there was a heap for sale . The outdoor enclosures were nice & big & there was plenty to see !


----------



## dunmovin (May 3, 2008)

Here's a couple more crappy pics lol


----------



## dragon lady (May 3, 2008)

great pics thanks Mrs I for putting up the thread!


----------



## Vincent21 (May 3, 2008)

Can't wait for the other pictures.


----------



## Aslan (May 3, 2008)

I took a couple of pictures of a couple of the Monitors on display - these were taken on the Friday while the Mangrove was hiding under the waterfall and the _V.glebopalma_ wasn't in her enclosure yet...

First, a few of me and 'Slash' - Cruester's _V.spenceri_...

...this guy _IS_ the debate for Spencers on Class 1


----------



## Aslan (May 3, 2008)

...a couple of juvenile_ V.mertensi_ and a juvenile _V.giganteus_...

The Mertens had me hooked - could have watched them all day...


----------



## Twiggz (May 4, 2008)

That snake farmer Jungle was an absolute cracker.......and the pink beardie. And lets not forget that enormous female amyae that was at the critters stand.


----------



## Twiggz (May 4, 2008)

Must say though i was expecting more gex to be on display. Did find that rather disappointing. Were there many for sale yesterday does anyone know?


----------



## Aslan (May 4, 2008)

*Twiggz *- I think there were a few Oedura (though not 100% sure of species) on the Friday...


----------



## Luke1 (May 4, 2008)

i will post a few up in a sec...just uploading them now!


----------



## sparticus (May 4, 2008)

There where some marms,coggeri,tryons and platurus for sale that i saw..Have to say the salebrosus on display looked awesome..


----------



## dickyknee (May 4, 2008)

Aslan said:


> I took a couple of pictures of a couple of the Monitors on display - these were taken on the Friday while the Mangrove was hiding under the waterfall and the _V.glebopalma_ wasn't in her enclosure yet...
> 
> First, a few of me and 'Slash' - Cruester's _V.spenceri_...
> 
> ...this guy _IS_ the debate for Spencers on Class 1



Hey Simon , what is that horrible growth on the back of the Spencers  ...

Looks like a good day out ...


----------



## Hetty (May 4, 2008)

Did anyone get a photo of the squirrel?


----------



## grimbeny (May 4, 2008)

Jacqui did, i dont know how it turned out though.


----------



## Tatelina (May 4, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Did anyone get a photo of the squirrel?



I was too busy patting it to think of getting a photo *slaps self* it was wearing a little harness! So cute.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 4, 2008)

Squirrel? I saw no Squirrel >=[

That was an awesome show. Even got a pair of turtles.


----------



## sweetangel (May 4, 2008)

Here are some of the photos that i took over the weekend. Went on saturday, then decided i had to go back again on sunday was an awesome show. Congrats to the organisers on a fantastic show!!

Beardie paper weight






Ridge tail monitor





Me and croc





My bf angus and croc





super quiet diamond





diamond





diamond





black head 





jungle





albino darwin carpet





albino olive





thorny devil





taipan... i think





enjoy


----------



## Chris.j (May 4, 2008)

sparticus said:


> There where some marms,coggeri,tryons and platurus for sale that i saw..Have to say the salebrosus on display looked awesome..



I saw a couple of Tyrons and Coggeri on Saturday but it was a little dissapointing not to see that many. Whilst on the topic, I spoke to the lady at the Reptiles Australia Magazine table about whether they were going to do a write-up on Velvets sometime and she agreed that it was a good idea so fingers crossed. 

Some good pics there. What about those Pygmy Spiny Tailed Skinks... Did anyone take some pics of them?


----------



## natrix (May 4, 2008)

Nice pics .........& how patient was that Diamond out on the branch all day with people stroking it & prodding it .


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (May 4, 2008)

that diamond was so cool......my gf wouldnt stop touching it!!! And i loved the thorny devil......are there people who keep them in captivity and have them feeding on something other then ants??


----------



## Splitmore (May 4, 2008)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> that diamond was so cool......my gf wouldnt stop touching it!!! And i loved the thorny devil......are there people who keep them in captivity and have them feeding on something other then ants??



The thorny devils are kept in alice Springs, they were just bought down for the show


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys

Here are a few pics, will post more when I get a few minutes.....its been a looong wend for everyone. Its was great to see everyone there, I can finally put some faces to names. 

The show was definately bigger and better than ever. Thanks to everyone who came and a HUGE thank you to the people who had some very late nights getting the show set up, its good to see it was so well received.







The very patient diamond.



Boyds



Penny turtles..:lol:... long & short necks.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2008)

Here are some more........


Robo croc eating tin cans.



Albino striped marsh frogs



The winner (Black and gold jungle)



Nick with his beautiful diamond.



Neville doing his show (death adder).


----------



## Jen (May 4, 2008)

many levis there for sale? anyone get any prices?


----------



## =bECS= (May 4, 2008)

heres a few:


----------



## =bECS= (May 4, 2008)

and some more:


----------



## =bECS= (May 4, 2008)

finally:


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2008)

was a good show, that jungle that won was very nice, was also the fattest jungle i've seen, the thing was HUGE. the one to the right of it was also exceptional!


----------



## Hetty (May 4, 2008)

I didn't enter but I have a friend wanting to know...

does anyone know who won the womas?


----------



## albino (May 4, 2008)

did anyone see the wheeleri that were to be there, pics pleeeeease


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2008)

who had the kimberley northern bluetongues,were they for sale,a great selection of animals there,never been to an expo,must go to the melb one next time,thanks for the pics,now what species is next,lol


----------



## Chris.j (May 5, 2008)

The Kimberley Bluetongue was on the South Penrith Veterinary Clinic table. They weren't for sale.


----------



## Kurtles (May 5, 2008)

cool pics but 1 gecko lol.


----------



## mini_kitty (May 5, 2008)

I would love to post some photos BUT IT WONT LET ME??? *grumble* so for those of you who have myspace ill post them there. Ill keep the folder public. www.myspace.com/puss_in_stillettos


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2008)

i forgot to charge my camera! 

my faves were the mertens water goannas,...!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

hey mini-kitty u got a photo of my bearded dragon in there yay he came 2nd he is the yellow one


----------



## mini_kitty (May 5, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> hey mini-kitty u got a photo of my bearded dragon in there yay he came 2nd he is the yellow one


 
awesome! Congrats man


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

thx


----------



## Lars K (May 5, 2008)

Wow, now that's a fantastic expo!!! :shock:

And thanks everyone for posting those cool pictures!!!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 5, 2008)

Some more pics.....


Thorny devils



Anthony with 'Tinkerbell' the olive python.



Crested Dragon



Prize winners


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 5, 2008)

and some more......


Neville with a red bellie black



Bluey paper weight.




The BIG croc tank



Robo croc eating lunch (tin cans).



Monitor


----------



## fuegan13 (May 7, 2008)

sweetangel said:


> Here are some of the photos that i took over the weekend. Went on saturday, then decided i had to go back again on sunday was an awesome show. Congrats to the organisers on a fantastic show!!
> 
> Beardie paper weight
> 
> ...



does your boyfriend go to UTS kuringai ? i think ive met him...


----------



## Dragontamer (May 7, 2008)

fingers crossed this works. 

albino bluey
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/jungle_python/DSCN4183.jpg
squirel
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/jungle_python/DSCN4184.jpg
snapping turtle
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/jungle_python/DSCN4197.jpg


----------



## Rocky (May 8, 2008)

My beardie won best in category  It was an awesome show, lots of good photos.


----------



## SNKMST (May 8, 2008)

Someone wanted Wheleeri pics, Pugs took a few.


----------



## dragon lady (May 8, 2008)

love the 'big eye pic'...awesome!


----------



## sweetangel (May 8, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> does your boyfriend go to UTS kuringai ? i think ive met him...



lol yeah he does
are u doing Tourism management? thats what he's doing


----------



## Snakeaholic (May 11, 2008)

here are my pics


----------

